# Is the number riders call the same as what the driver calls?



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

Trying to make something work here.... The number that shows up on my driver app when a rider calls me is always the same number. Is the number that the rider dials the same number on my end?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

no,but yeah
no for when they call a ride, it'll be a different number,because all drivers have different numbers
yeah for whenver a pax calls you. it'll always be that same number to you


----------



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

Not sure I understand, sounds like your saying both


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

If a pax calls YOU, yes, the number he dials is the same number you see

If that same pax calls ME,no, the number he dials is not the same number you see when he calls you

on the pax end, it works normally. just like none of your friends in real life have the same number right? every driver has a different number

on the drivers end, the only number we see is our Uber number


----------



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> If a pax calls YOU, yes, the number he dials is the same number you see
> 
> If that same pax calls ME,no, the number he dials is not the same number you see when he calls you


ah, thats what I figured. So whoever is the current person Im on the way to pick up, the number they have for me on their end will always be the same for every rider I am going to pick up AS WELL as the number I see on my end to pick them up


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

VicoDrive said:


> ah, thats what I figured. So whoever is the current person Im on the way to pick up, the number they have for me on their end will always be the same for every rider I am going to pick up AS WELL as the number I see on my end to pick them up


I guess you're new to driving? but yes. the number you see will always connect you to the last pax you gave a ride to. as soon as you get a new ping/pax, you can no longer contact any previous rider.


----------



## VicoDrive (Aug 26, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> I guess you're new to driving? but yes. the number you see will always connect you to the last pax you gave a ride to. as soon as you get a new ping/pax, you can no longer contact any previous rider.


No im not new, ive just never experienced uber from the riders end. Im trying to figure out how and if I can get google voice to work between my phone running the driver app and a second phone that I would use for texting the riders. Im still trying to figure out how google voice even works first


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

The technology is from this company. Poke around and see how well it works with Google Voice:

https://www.twilio.com/


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

To use Google Voice (GV), you would have to give that number to Uber so that when a customer calls you the call will go to Twilio and then forward to your GV number. SMS will work the exact same way. Uber uses Twilio as their GV to mask the PAX and Driver's number. So the number you see in CID when a customer calls/texts is actually your Twilio number. That is the same number you use to call/text the customer. Favorite it for easy access

If you are using an Android phone, GV will allow you to have 2 separate numbers on your cell phone. You can use either the GV app or Hangouts to make/receive calls. This will keep your cell number completely private from Uber and customer. I can not comment on how it would work on iOS.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

good4life said:


> If you are using an Android phone, GV will allow you to have 2 separate numbers on your cell phone. You can use either the GV app or Hangouts to make/receive calls. This will keep your cell number completely private from Uber and customer. I can not comment on how it would work on iOS.
> 
> Hope that helps.


except that even if your number is private,using a google number will still ring your personal cellphone, regardless of the pax knowing the actual number
and you need to make sure your personal phone number doesnt that automated message that tellers the caller the number they are dialing..


----------

